# Organized Freezer = Happy Owner + Happy Pup



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Two months in and my freezer keeps getting packed with more variety!! I took some time today to organize everything :biggrin:. Of course this isn't my ONLY freezer for meat! I have another one with bulk that I take meat out of to refill this organized one :tongue:.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang, I need to do that, my dog food freezer is a mess right now!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW! That's awesome! Super organized! hat's what i need 2 do once i get my deep freezer up and running. 

wouldn't it be funny if you had friends over for dinner and they opened the freezer only to find a freezer full of meat with a label that says organs:biggrin: probably think you're a cannibal or something:biggrin: What in the misc container, human heads:biggrin:


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

Jeez- wish I could be that organized. My closet doesn't look that good!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

J&T said:


> Jeez- wish I could be that organized. My closet doesn't look that good!


Your not kidding!!
That makes two of us!!:biggrin:


----------



## newdanemama (Jan 17, 2010)

Jem-
That is incredible!! Great Job!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a little jealous that you have a bin that big dedicated to game meat.:tongue: Man! I gotta find a hunter! Or five....

Nicely done!

Richelle


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

That's nuts Amy! :biggrin: We just pick a random frozen container every night LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! You're a pro now girl! You look to be better at this raw feeding thing than we do LOL 

You wanna come do our freezers now?!?!?! :wink:

Good work!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm jealous, that's awesome


I really need a box freezer, ecspecially when we get a second pup this summer. My freezer is jam packed with stuff all over the place


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy crap...NOTHING in my life looks that organized, let alone my freezers. 

Very cool Jem, thanks for sharing.

Jay


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I told Jon I wanted to do this and he thought I was crazy. 
But I'm still gonna do it. 
So organized. So pretty. lol


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is amazingly awesome.

However "Misc" scares me...
Does it include:

Annoying Neighbor
Door to Door salesman
Jehovah's Witnesses

etc?

J/K ! :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> That is amazingly awesome.
> 
> However "Misc" scares me...
> Does it include:
> ...


Jehovah's Witnesses LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up a bunch of venison and lamb the other day and just threw it all in the freezer with everything else! it was driving me crazy cause I didn't know what was where and how much of what I had. Now I will always know!! Don't worry the misc only has duck, quail, squab and one tilapia. (craigslist scores and the tilapia jemma wouldn't eat). I'd LOVE organizing so it was fun for me!! haha.


----------



## mollygloggs (Feb 16, 2010)

*So jealous!*

Of your organized freezer ... wait until I tell my hubby we have to buy ANOTHER freezer to keep dog food in! he he ... we have one now, but it is already getting stuffed with our food and theirs. I need something for their food only!


----------

